# Colors??



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

What color is this guy? I know it has white flights, and is somewhat splashed but don't know the actual terms and color. Also can you tell if it's a cock or hen? I think it's a cock but not quite sure at sexing yet.










Is this a recessive red hen?










What color is this cock?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one looks like it may be black, or just be a t-check with darkeners. Does it have a blue or black tail? You could call it pied, splash, or just whiteflight - whichever you prefer.

The second one is recessive red.

Last one is a red check grizzle. It could be pied, but I'm leaning more towards grizzle (probably tiger grizzle, which makes mottled birds).


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Ah ok thanks Becky! So what colors would the babies be if they rr hen and the grizzle cock were mated? Would the babies just be all grizzles? Like the father or would I get some full rr?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think to get full RR, both parents will have to share the RR genes. Unless the red grizzle cock is split for RR you will not get full RR birds.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

sreeshs said:


> I think to get full RR, both parents will have to share the RR genes. Unless the red grizzle cock is split for RR you will not get full RR birds.


The person I got them from says that they both are rr. Well I think the grizzle has the rr genes in him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If he is carrying RR, then you'll get some RR kids 
You could possibly get RR mottles, but you never know until you try. RR is supposed to cover just about everything (not many genes actually modify how it appears). It's still a mystery what causes mottles in RRs.


----------

